
The Mystery of the Missing STEMIs During the Covid-19 Pandemic - onetimemanytime
https://www.tctmd.com/news/mystery-missing-stemis-during-covid-19-pandemic
======
onetimemanytime
I had to google it so I assume not everyone knows:

 _ST-Elevation Myocardial Infarction (STEMI) is a very serious type of heart
attack during which one of the heart’s major arteries (one of the arteries
that supplies oxygen and nutrient-rich blood to the heart muscle) is blocked._

